# Local roaster in the Birmingham area



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can get some quality beans in the Birmingham / south Birmingham area?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Six Eight Kafe use Has Bean beans and may well sell them in retail bags too, but you are missing out on 90% of the range by not buying online.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Yorks Bakery sell caravan and brewsmiths also sell beans

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Yep, as above all those shops sell beans which will probably be nicely rested for immediate use.

I dont know of ANY city-centre/suburbs (quality) roasters....... an opportunity begging ; )


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.....could be a gap in the market.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

There's The Coffee Roaster in Shirley and a little further afield is Monsoon Estates in Stratford-Upon-Avon.


----------



## Lynx (Jan 17, 2013)

Bean thinking about trying these out when in the City Centre, but not sure they sell in the shop, sorry about the pun

http://store.urbancoffee.co.uk/

http://www.urbancoffee.co.uk/emporiums/ Church St, just off St. Philips square, and a stone's throw from Snow Hill Station in the heart of Colmore Business District, Birmingham


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Church St Urban Coffee will sell you beans. I bought some of their house blend last time I was there. Sold in non valve bags though so had to get through it quickly.... What a shame


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah they do sell coffee instore

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice, The Coffee Roaster in Shirley is only about a mile away so will give them a wirl. Will Let you know how I get on.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheers geordie boy for the tip on The Coffee Roaster in Shirley. Martin is massively enthusiastic about coffee and has been roasting for about 25 years. he roasted a couple of blended beans while I waited. They were excellent, he has to be only local roaster in the south Birmingham area. Will definitely be a regular haunt!


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Thanks again for the advice, The Coffee Roaster in Shirley is only about a mile away so will give them a wirl. Will Let you know how I get on.


I might do the same, in spite of them committing one of my pet hates by spelling Colombia with a u.

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I must admit that I've never visited even though I drive past every day.... one day I really should stop!


----------

